# Bersa thunder cc for a leftie?



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm really considering a cc 380 for my ccw. But, the safety is not ambidextrous, and I'm a left hander. Should I stay clear of this, or is there a system that can be worked out for a left hander to be effective?


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

No one has any advice on this? Maybe it's a dumb question?:mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not a dumb question at all....a lot of ccws don't have or use a safety but depend on the stronger first pull on a DA/SA pistol to act as a safety and with proper training and holster it is safe....how important is the safety for you to carry it or you can call Bersa customer service and see if it can be switched or train to release it from right side.....safe shooting.....JJ


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

All the Thunder .380's have the safety on the left side, but it completely disengages the trigger, so it's really not a great way to carry concealed. The full trigger pull is significant enough that the gun is just not going to fire until you pull it all the way back. In a decent holster you've got nothing to worry about. I have not tried it on any of mine, but I'm pretty sure that you can change the magazine release button from right to left with a screwdriver? 

The UC Pro line is ambidextrous but they are not the best choice for an IWB holster.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Good point on the DA/SA trigger. I didn't even think of that. Thanks guys!!


----------

